# Cat vomiting worms



## Efron (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello guys and gals, 

I'm posting this thread here because I don't think I have access to the health subforum. 

Anyway, I found a kitty about a week ago. She could be about a month or two old. Until now she acted OK, and was very active and playful. Good appetite, and I didn't notice anything unusual with her poop. 

Tonight she vomited after eating, and there were some long worms in her vomit.

Its getting late and no vets are working right now. Should I be worried? I'm going to take her to the vet first thing in the morning. 

I have read on the internets that worms could be blocking her digestive tract. If thats the case, should I feed her again tonight?


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Monitor her to make sure she is still passing stool. You will be alright to take her to the vet in the morning as long as she isn't in any distress.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

Those are probably just round worms. Waffles gagged some up after his initial worming. A vet visit is in order though, so they can give you some Panacur or other wormer. Has she been to the vet at all since you got her? I would definitely get her in for a wellness visit anyway if she hasn't been yet.


----------

